# [REQ]Interstates 80 and 76 between Illinois and New Jersey



## Corry (Nov 7, 2004)

Oookay...so my boyfriend and I are driving from Illinois to New Jersey one day next month.  I would like to know if anyone has any good photography destinations along that route???  Any ideas would be great!!!!  Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Corry (Nov 7, 2004)

Here's some of the cities we'll be going near...

South Bend, Toledo, Cleveland, Pittsburg, Harrisburg, Philadelphia...this yahoo maps thing sucks...anyone know any better map sites?


----------



## Corry (Nov 9, 2004)

Anyone?  Anyone at all???  We've gotta have some east-coasters on here that know the Pennsylvania/New Jersey area!


----------



## airgunr (Nov 10, 2004)

Corry,

I haven't driven that route in years.  I now fly most of the time.  I know the Pocanos (sp?) were always pretty nice, especially around the Delaware Water Gap but again that was back in the '70's.

As far as Yahoo Maps, MapQuest, etc.  goes...
Don't trust them too much.  We've gotten lots of complaints from customers to our restaurant that they are completely wrong in their directions.  

Some show an exit off the interstate that doesn't exist.  Others direct them to a location north of our town when we are south of the town.  I've tried repeatedly to call and e-mail them to correct their information to no avail.

They are generally pretty good for cities but break down once the location gets rural.  Hope you have a good trip.  I wish I could offer more locations for you.


----------



## kfoster (Jan 1, 2005)

Sorry Cory Lyn,

I wish I would have joined this forum before your trip.  I live in Allentown, PA but I grew up in South Bend, IN.  My family is still in SB. I have made the trip up and down 76/80 at least 50 times. 

Let me know if you ever do it again, I tell you all the spots I enjoy.


K


----------



## Corry (Jan 2, 2005)

Actually, the bf and I plan on doing something out east again this summer...he wants to do a tour of the ballparks.  Haven't really planned it out yet, but I know he wants to go to Yankee Stadium..Fenway...um...whatever the one in Philly is...And I'm not sure of the others.  Not sure if it's gonna happen or not, but he really wants to do it.  Soo....I might be comin back!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 2, 2005)

Do you know, I must have surfed past this thread and never noticed it before - it's amazing what you miss if you don't look. ;-)


(Just realised I haven't been Zen lately)


----------



## anton980 (Jan 3, 2005)

Harrisburg!  I'm from there!  I mean before moving to Philly...  There's a really nice lake/park you can visit, called Wildwood.  Here's the link to the site with directions: http://www.wildwoodlake.org/directions.htm  Its very pretty, especially during spring.  And of course dont forget the Capitol!  They've just finished fixing it up inside and out  

Hope this is not too late and you havent made your trip yet!


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 3, 2005)

Im not sure how much of NY state youll be going through if you are at all, but there is Lake Placid and White face mountain in NY state.  You can bet a beauitufl view from white face mountain.  Just a warning though, you gotta pay to go up and the road isnt in best shape, alot of bumps.


----------



## spicychicken (Jan 11, 2005)

philadelphia has beautiful artworks and murals on the sides of buildings and in random spots.  the whole place is just very artsy.  i also hear the train station is quite a view.


----------



## gypsyIX (Jun 30, 2005)

rte 80 is one of the boringest highways in all the land.  once you cross over in nj, try taking 46 instead, they run parallel and at least you'll get to see Buttzville (really!) and hot dog johnny's.  real "weird nj" territory.


----------



## sbalsama (Jul 1, 2005)

gypsyIX said:
			
		

> rte 80 is one of the boringest highways in all the land.  once you cross over in nj, try taking 46 instead, they run parallel and at least you'll get to see Buttzville (really!) and hot dog johnny's.  real "weird nj" territory.



Yes Route 80 is only good for a straight burn to California. The Poconos are along the way, where I reside, and I'm just itching to leave this place because the landscape is so blah! Granted it is a lot nicer during fall but that's when we get the "tourons." I also go on the route Gypsy here mentioned. I'd pass on Buttzville anyday (he's trying to trick you!) but Hot Dog Johnny's is a pretty cool place. I remember going there when I was so little and they'd have the coolest Tastykakes...

In any case, the way I see it, I've spent too much time in the Northeast. 80 will take you by Stroudsburg and I assume because all the tourists flock here, that its something special. I'm not exactly sure where they all go, since all we have are art galleries (and many of them, if you're interested). Also this nice cafe with a brie/apple/sprout on crossaint sandwich that is truly worth the five bucks for it.

Oh and the most boringist highway of the land resides in the South. I don't know the name since actually its the _entire_ south. Granted I don't think highways were meant to be fun to begin with...


----------



## sbalsama (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh wow this is an old darn topic...probably doesn't matter much by now, eh?


----------

